# Problem clipping into PD-6700 Ultegra pedals



## Italianrider76

I've just purchased a pair of these Ultegra pedals and the Shimano cleats that I'm using simply don't clip in. I've adjusted the tension to the absolute minimum but still they don't clip in. I'm pulling my hair out!!!Has anyone had this problem??? Any solution???


----------



## ukbloke

Are you sure that you are getting the front of the cleat in first? ie. toes angled down. Is there something that is obstructing the front lip of the cleat? I'm wondering if there is some moulding on the sole of the shoe getting in the way. Also make sure that the cleats are really tightly mounted on the shoe. Any movement at all and they can be very difficult to unclip (but this should not hinder clipping in). Also, in my experience it is hard to do by hand when testing and really requires body weight (standing on the pedal) to engage. There is a loud snap when successful.


----------



## tober1

definitely using SPD-SL cleats?


----------



## Wheelman55

Like the gentleman said...are you using new Shimano cleats? And do check for mud in your cleat...if there is any mud packed into the cleat it won't engage. Best of luck.


----------



## Italianrider76

Thanks for your replies. I'm using the cleats that came with the pedals which are of course Shimano.... the floating ones with the yellow bits. I'm dumbfounded. Another guy who posted a review of them seemed to have a similar problem. I've used Shimano pedals before without any problem so I definitely know how they work. I can get the front in but the back won't clip in so there is no snap. Aaargh!!!!


----------



## Italianrider76

Worked out what the problem is......It's the shoes!!! I''m currently using Diadora Speed Racer Carbon shoes and although they accommodate Shimano cleats, it seems that's the angle the cleats mount at prevents the rear of the pedal to 'bite' on to the cleat. I moved the cleats around but with no luck. I then tried the cleats on a pair of Time shoes i also had and bingo, they clip into the pedals perfectly. It's very odd but that's the problem. I don't really like the Time shoes especially since the straps have separated from the velcro so I'm waiting on a pair of Shimano shoes. Now if the Shimano shoes are gonna give me problems then that's gonna be a real pain in the.....


----------



## PlatyPius

Italianrider76 said:


> Worked out what the problem is......It's the shoes!!! I''m currently using Diadora Speed Racer Carbon shoes and although they accommodate Shimano cleats, it seems that's the angle the cleats mount at prevents the rear of the pedal to 'bite' on to the cleat. I moved the cleats around but with no luck. I then tried the cleats on a pair of Time shoes i also had and bingo, they clip into the pedals perfectly. It's very odd but that's the problem. I don't really like the Time shoes especially since the straps have separated from the velcro so I'm waiting on a pair of Shimano shoes. Now if the Shimano shoes are gonna give me problems then that's gonna be a real pain in the.....


I wish I had seen this thread earlier - I could have warned you about that. I don't sell that combination here in the store if I can help it. I fit someone for shoes first, and if Diadora is what fits them, I recommend pedals based on WHICH Diadora shoe they want. If it has the raised ridge in the center, it can cause problems with TIME iClic cleats as well, breaking them very quickly. The only pedals I have that work with those shoes are the cheapie Origin-8 pedals (Wellgo Look-compatible) or the TIME RXS.

It took me a couple of times having the problem to figure out what it was. I'm trying to steer people away from Diadora shoes when possible because of it. Unfortunately, I have a pretty large stock of Diadora shoes...


----------



## Italianrider76

Yeah it's a shame because I really like these Diadora shoes but there's not much I can do. The funny thing is that the Diadora shoes work perfectly with my old pair of Shimano 540 pedals but with these new 6700 Ultegra pedals.....nuffin! Thanks anyway, your post has shed some light.


----------



## Italianrider76

Yeah it's a shame because I really like these Diadora shoes but there's not much I can do. The funny thing is that the Diadora shoes work perfectly with my old pair of Shimano 540 pedals but with these new 6700 Ultegra pedals.....nuffin! Thanks anyway, your post has shed some light.


----------



## erdavis

Hello,

I am experiencing very similar problems. I am relatively new to cycling and I decided to purchase some PD-6700 C pedals and some Sidi shoes. 

I look like I am trying to start a Harley Davidson motorcycle, jumping on the pedal, to clip into the 6700.

I am also finding it exceedingly difficult to get out of the clips. The first time I had to unclip I nearly sprained my ankle. I am probably experiencing a lateral pressure of approximately 20lbs. Does this sound right?

Is the problem my shoes?

I have the cleats (yellow Shimano) positioned as far back as possible, should I try moving them to their forward most position?

I also have the tensioner on the clips set to its lowest tension point (metal tab at top of window with red showing on bottom).

Any help would be greatly appreciated. In the current setup this does not feel safe at all. - Should I ditch the pedals and go with a competitors?


----------



## DanRC

I had the same problem with those pedals. Brand new pedals and cleats. Nearly impossible to clip in. Work OK if I lubed the pedal surface, but really, way more difficult than it should have been. Wanted to like them. Switched to Speedplay for other reasons. Been meaning to put the Shimanos on eBay.


----------



## erdavis

I have made some progress with mine.

I moved my cleats forward on the shoes. This seemed to give a little bit more clearance for the clip mechanism.

I also got out an allen wrench and just made sure that I had the tension set screw set to its lowest setting. Sure enough there were a few more clicks I could get out of the mechanism. 

Overall they are operating better.

What section did you oil on your clips, the rotating clip part, or the pedal wear plate? I don't follow what you mean by the pedal surface.


----------



## PlatyPius

I'm noticing quality control problem with Shimano pedals recently. The cheap version has always sucked, and never worked with Diadora shoes; but the "better" ones always worked great. Now the 105 and Ultegra models are getting worse and worse. Most recently, I had to trim the back edge of the cleats with a box cutter to get the damn things to clip in on a pair of 105 pedals. The problem isn't the cleats - they clipped into my older Ultegra pedals fine - it's the pedals. 

I'm reducing the number of Shimano pedals I stock now. It shouldn't take an hour to get pedals sorted out enough to work, but that's what has been happening for the past year.


----------



## DanRC

I lubed the cleat mating surfaces to help make the float a little easier. But to help the clip-in, I lubed the part of the pedal that the rear of the clip pushes against when you step down onto the pedal. It has to move back and allow the clip past, but it seemed like the composite of the pedal and the plastic of the clip just did not slide easily.


----------

